# Half-Chap Fit?



## Pelhams-and-Snaffles (Jul 4, 2019)

I ordered some Treadstone half chaps on black friday, but I've never had half-chaps before so I don't know about the fit?

The elastic strap that goes below my foot is really loose and they fit right into the back of my knee. They look like tall boots, which I find strange because it seems like most of the girls at my barn only have them to around half of their calf? Although that could be because they're super tiny.

Sorry if the pictures aren't the best


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They look fine to me. I have Velcro ones, & they go up to my knee also, with the elastic around the foot a bit loose. Never had any issues. As long as they aren't super tight/you can move your leg freely! Because when you're riding you definitely can't be restricted like that!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

They should come up to the same height as tall boots! And they will drop a bit as they stretch with wear, so it's okay if they're hitting you a bit high. They're definitely not supposed to end mid-calf. If the foot strap part is dangling too low, a shoe repair place could tighten that up for you. Otherwise, as long as you can zip them up without your calves throbbing, they fit! The leather will give with time.


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

They look like they fit fine. As long as they're snug enough to not fall down and not too tight as to cut off circulation then they're good. The strap that goes under the boot will be loose/tight depending on how high you can pull them up. If you can't pull them up any higher then they're as tight as they're going to be. The strap on mine are a little loose and other than getting caked in mud when it's wet, it doesn't bother me. If it's just elastic/material you could get someone to sew it up a little if you find it gets caught on things, or as SteadyOn said, get a shoe repair place to move the material over to where it's tighter. 

If the girls at the barn have half chaps that only go up to part of their calf then they're probably folding them over when it gets hot (my legs do sweat under them) or it's some odd fashion statement. Or they could be using some kind of gaiter (sp?) just to protect the tops of their boots. All the half chaps I've seen are knee high.


And whoever invented half chaps...bless them! I love being able to take that part off when I don't need it. And if it gets messed up I don't have to buy a whole new boot!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

​


SteadyOn said:


> They should come up to the same height as tall boots! And they will drop a bit as they stretch with wear, so it's okay if they're hitting you a bit high. They're definitely not supposed to end mid-calf. If the foot strap part is dangling too low, a shoe repair place could tighten that up for you. Otherwise, as long as you can zip them up without your calves throbbing, they fit! The leather will give with time.


What? Boots and half chaps shouldn't be a constant blood pressure cuff while breaking in? Say it isn't so! 

At one point I got tall boots (field boots) fitted at a Dover near Orlando and the sales lady had them so tight they had to be zipped on using a string. They did stretch out and fit like a second skin now.... But I do wonder if English boot fitters could maybe be a little less intense.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

they look like they may be a bit big. just maybe. because, they do stretch quite a bit. That looks like good quality leather, soft and pliable. if they stretch much, they will drop. 



try them on over what you will be wearing, . . . you breeches if you wear them.
just make sure that when you bend your knee, it doesn't dig painfully up into the back of your knee.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

They are too tall and the side zip should be on the outside. You pull them up so the elastic is against the bottom of your boot next to the heel. They do stretch out so if leather they should be snug but not tight to start and they relax a bit as you wear them. They should fit where the top of your tall boot fits. They will not relax around the ankle in the same manner a boot does so you are not fitting with that in mind. Wearing the zip on the inside will wear or marr the leather of your saddle. If you have matched the color to the boots they are going over they should from a distance look like you are wearing tall boots.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

NM zip is correct I couldn't see the boot well until I enlarged the photo.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My Tredsteps always sagged on me. Just the way they are made My Ariat Terrains fit better. They should be snug but not tight.


----------

